# intel8x0 device doesn't exist??

## Primatage

first of all, i'm a total newbie to linux, but im still proud of myself cuz i managed to get Gentoo installed (from stage 1) on my lappy and even got my wireless up. but i just can't get my sound up, i did EVERYTHING the gentoo alsa guide told me to and it didnt work.  all the guide says is that -

 *Quote:*   

> ALSA is running now.  If everything is ok, you should be able to see the ALSA modules loaded when running lsmod.

 

ok, but it wasnt loaded, so what now? hah, so i went to the forums and searched for about 20 hours straight (not exaggerating) and although i found alot of people with intel8x0 problems nobody has this one or at least didn't post.

```

prima root # insmod snd-intel8x0

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all_Rsmp_3b53f999

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_verbose_printk_Rsmp_49d4e4d1

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_iprintf_Rsmp_2f0b152f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_kcalloc_Rsmp_4da9e78a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pci_pages_for_all_Rsmp_c12717c0

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages_Rsmp_94cce6a6

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_ac97_set_rate_Rsmp_7998b5d9

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer_Rsmp_c325c030

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages_Rsmp_ae672cbd

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl_Rsmp_cd8d3556

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_ac97_resume_Rsmp_a0945fdb

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_new_Rsmp_c2dfcac0

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_ac97_tune_hardware_Rsmp_89d9592c

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed_Rsmp_a38a0fe3

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_proc_new_Rsmp_e4936b01

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_ac97_update_bits_Rsmp_0aacb9a7

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_malloc_pci_pages_Rsmp_af279163

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_mpu401_uart_new_Rsmp_a234868a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all_Rsmp_d2ffd988

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_new_Rsmp_4c076fe4

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_ac97_mixer_Rsmp_619e9e77

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_free_pci_pages_Rsmp_9493582d

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_free_Rsmp_ed6f3779

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_register_Rsmp_1c07c905

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list_Rsmp_525b9e8a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_set_ops_Rsmp_9988269d

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: unresolved symbol snd_device_new_Rsmp_f5853e60

```

OK, i have no clue what that means, but when i boot and it tries to load the intel8x0 module it fails (for no reason), and then when ALSA tries to load itself it cant find module intel8x0, and fails. 

i'm lost here please someone help??  :Embarassed: 

here's the modprobe and lsmod just incase it helps

```

prima root # modprobe snd-intel8x0

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod snd-intel8x0 failed

```

```

prima root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

orinoco_cs              5012   1

orinoco                42444   0  [orinoco_cs]

hermes                  6532   0  [orinoco_cs orinoco]

ac97_codec             11208   0  (unused)

soundcore               4580   0

ds                      7464   4  [orinoco_cs]

i82365                 41664   2

pcmcia_core            55936   0  [orinoco_cs ds i82365]

```

(im pretty positive im using the right driver) ---

```

prima root # grep audio /proc/pci

    Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio (rev 1).

```

----------

## paranode

It looks like you have the right drivers.  Is Sound Support in the kernel only enabled as a module and all other stuff disabled?  Not sure what's up if you followed the guide exactly.

If you want to try OSS, enable the "Intel ICH (i8xxx), ..." option in the Sound->OSS part of the kernel config.  This is reported to work on your sound card.  If that doesn't work either you may have some kind of exotic modification of the card.

----------

## Primatage

ya thats what i did, but i'm so frustrated by now i'll run thru the kernel one more time for the hell of it...i'd show the forum the errors regarding this in startup but im such a noob i dont know how to view those   :Embarassed: 

----------

## snutte

I cant tell you that this will work, but i just might.

Reconfigure your kernel by make menuconfig, go into "Sound  --->"

Here you should unselect everything except:

```

"Sound card support" which should be as a module and "OSS sound modules" which also should be selected as a module.

```

Then recompile your kernel, remake your modules and install the modules. After this, emerge -C alsa-driver and reemerge them.

Reboot, to make sure none of the old modules are loaded, and then try to modprobe snd-intel8x0. But I cant guarantee you anything.

----------

## Primatage

Nothin changed....hm...

i just dont understand it, why does my intel8x0 just not exist, its wierdin me out. maybe just attempt to switch completely to OSS?  would that have more success? how about these people who say that they've installed a 2.5x development kernel and alsa works great? I'm using a 2.4x gentoo-sources kernel right now.Thanks to anybody for anything tho, im not used to using forums   :Smile: 

also thinkin about starting from scratch to clean out (god knows what) i've cluttered in there.  haha, so maybe the dev kernel would be a worthwhile try

----------

## djoi

Hi,

read the desktop guide how to configure the Kernel (only soundsupport , not more)

Compile your kernel ..install modules ..and so on.......

depmod -a

emerge alsa-driver   (read , how to compile only the driver you need)

update-modules

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

You have to compile the alsadriver everytime gain after you compiled the kernel .

bye

(a dirty way : delete the old soundmodules and compile the new alsa driver modules && update-modules  :Wink: )

----------

## Primatage

oye....

```

prima root # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Initialising ALSA....

 * Starting sound driver: snd-intel8x0 /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.o: insmod snd-intel8x0 failed                                                                            [ ok ]

prima root #

```

i just dont get it.    :Mad: 

----------

## djoi

PLease post the output of "lspci -v" 

Maybe you have to "emerge pci-utils" first.

bye

----------

## Stalione

I have the exact same signs and symptons as Primatage describe in his posts.  I was finally able to fix it by Compiling Alsa, OSS and Intel ICH (i8xxx) all as modules.  Previously I was building Alsa as a built in.  After building all three as modules, I emerge alsa-driver (I did not reboot).  After the emerge completed I edited /etc/modules.d/alsa file as following

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2002/12/21 06:31:52 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

##alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

##alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

##alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Hope this helps you out (even though my post is a whole year late   :Laughing:  )

----------

